# Next 2 Siggys



## ellis995 (Aug 13, 2009)

My next 2 siggys


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking very nice Keith.But the font for your nick still seems to be of too small size.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 13, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## imalko (Aug 13, 2009)

Good point Wojtek. I agree with you, but would also like to note that pictures don't need that kind of bold black frame in my opinion. Other than that, it's OK. You've found some very nice pictures to use as siggys Keith.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2009)

A good point Igor.Undoubtedly these black frames make the pictures darker.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 13, 2009)

But dont worry, nothing could get more dark then my sig.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you joking? the pic is quite light.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the top one best. Good point Wurger (oh siggy master). The name needs to be a bit bigger and maybe stand out a little more.


----------



## ellis995 (Aug 18, 2009)

is this one any better


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe a different font?


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the top one, Sturmstaffel 1 siggy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea top one. That's a great shot of the plane.


----------



## ellis995 (Aug 19, 2009)

How's this one


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice. I think there's a thread or two about Sturmstaffel 1 on the forum. You should read it, very interesting stuff.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice - I certainly do not think you can go wrong with it! When I look at it I hear the "Ride of the Valkyries"


I think a subtle frame would help it stand out a bit, but that's just my personal preference.


----------

